# portable receipt printer?



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone use or know of a decent portable receipt printer?
I'd like to hand each pax a paper receipt... 
for their convenience.

*UBER DRIVER RECEIPT*
DATE: XX/XX/XX TIME: XX/XX/XX
TOTAL FARE: $ 5.00
 - $1.70 SAFE RIDER FEE (UBER)
= $3.30 GROSS FARE
- $ .66 UBER SERVICE FEE (20%)
-------------------------------------------------------
*DRIVER EARNINGS: $2.64*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Try one of the credit card terminal providers. I use E-Z SWIPE. Failing that, VeriFone might be able to help you.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Anyone use or know of a decent portable receipt printer?
> I'd like to hand each pax a paper receipt...
> for their convenience.
> 
> ...


Why ? What's the point ?


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Huh?????


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

He's trying to point out that drivers make squat, but adding more expenses to prove that point doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Moofish said:


> He's trying to point out that drivers make squat, but adding more expenses to prove that point doesn't sound like a good idea.


May, or may not help with drivers being paid more. If enough individuals hard receipts like above, more riders may start to tip. One thing is for certain, it would clear up the fact that drivers are getting rich over night working for uber(of course only individuals who receive one or those who were shown or talked about one would know).
I don't knock the idea. Honestly, I believe if enough drivers were giving out receipts like this, it would have a much greater impact than the strike would imo.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

I like it....Only thing tho ....maybe put a blank line on the receipts for Tips (maybe even a "cash tip" line since we really can't add in a tip electronically easily.

Andy


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

It's obviously to let the clients know that we as drivers don't get the entire fare.

Less the SRF and Uber's 25%, gas expenses etc. We aren't making the "millions" Uber wants the public to believe.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

It makes me smile when at least some people 'get it'.
Thanks.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *UBER DRIVER RECEIPT*
> DATE: XX/XX/XX TIME: XX/XX/XX
> TOTAL FARE: $ 5.00
> - $1.70 SAFE RIDER FEE (UBER)
> ...


Driver earnings (before tax) are probably negative for this trip. What you meant to say is driver revenue or gross receipts.
But your idea is solid. I would do it if it was convenient.
It would even be better if we could transmit this message to the pax's cell phone.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Anyone use or know of a decent portable receipt printer?
> I'd like to hand each pax a paper receipt...
> for their convenience.
> 
> ...


So every ride you plan on doing is a minimum ride? How would you dynamically make this custom for each trip?


----------



## Uber Monkey (Oct 10, 2015)

You have more faith than I do in the PAX. I believe that most only care that they are getting a cheap ride.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber Monkey said:


> You have more faith than I do in the PAX. I believe that most only care that they are getting a cheap ride.


I think paxs mostly care about a low fare...
but many do not understand how little drivers make on each trip.
I also think that most people, if they knew the real numbers, would not hesitate to toss a couple of bucks in cash as a tip if they have the cash on them.
A couple of bucks for each trip would cover all of a driver's gas expense.
That's a big deal (at least to me).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> So every ride you plan on doing is a minimum ride? How would you dynamically make this custom for each trip?


I don't plan on doing it all.
I posted it for the discussion - 
a non threatening way of helping riders understand how little drivers make on the fare - 
and a nudge towards getting them to want to voluntarily tip their driver.

oh... but if I were to do this,
I'd just set up a spreadsheet so that all I would have to do is enter the gross fare and hit 'print'.
It has to be very fast and in no way interfere with the ride or how quickly a ride is ended.
hehe... I could see me chasing the pax down the street: "_wait - you forgot your receipt!_"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I think paxs mostly care about a low fare...
> but many do not understand how little drivers make on each trip.
> I also think that most people, if they knew the real numbers, would not hesitate to toss a couple of bucks in cash as a tip if they have the cash on them.
> A couple of bucks for each trip would cover all of a driver's gas expense.
> That's a big deal (at least to me).


I don't see any way to do this quickly enough to hand to a pax. You would have to end the trip and get the info and print it. Meanwhile they are gone.

I don't end trips until they're out anyway. I like the idea and think it might be useful (although even when I tell pax how little I'm making of their fare they still rarely tip) but I think implementing it would be near impossible the speed pax take off on arrival.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I don't plan on doing it all.
> I posted it for the discussion - a non threatening way of helping riders understand how little drivers make on the fare - and a nudge towards getting them to want to voluntarily tip their driver.
> 
> oh... but if I were to do this,
> ...


Ok you wrote this as I was writing! Yes I cab see that working a little better but I still can't see it being fast enough.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Einstein said:


> Driver earnings (before tax) are probably negative for this trip. What you meant to say is driver revenue or gross receipts.
> But your idea is solid. I would do it if it was convenient.
> It would even be better if we could transmit this message to the pax's cell phone.


No, I said what I "meant" to say.
I wouldn't use any language that Uber does not specifically use.
They call it "earnings".
To do otherwise would give Uber a reason to deactivate a driver because we are not allowed to 'disparage' Uber in any way.
The way I described it, I am simply providing a "value added" service to my customer.
Better than a mint, in my opinion.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

If we had a lobbyist, maybe we could get the regulators to require that Uber do this (would make for interesting surge receipts) and then they would have to implement it in the app. It could be provided to the pax in a text message.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't see any way to do this quickly enough to hand to a pax. You would have to end the trip and get the info and print it. Meanwhile they are gone.
> 
> I don't end trips until they're out anyway. I like the idea and think it might be useful (although even when I tell pax how little I'm making of their fare they still rarely tip) but I think implementing it would be near impossible the speed pax take off on arrival.


That's why god invented those driver's side door locks.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Einstein said:


> If we had a lobbyist, maybe we could get the regulators to require that Uber do this (would make for interesting surge receipts) and then they would have to implement it in the app. It could be provided to the pax in a text message.


I'm not sure it's as effective "after the fact".
I want the pax to look me in the eye when I hand them a paper receipt that shows all I receive from the 20 minutes I just spent driving to them and taking them to their destination is $2 and change.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yes I cab see that working a little better but I still can't see it being fast enough.


Me either.
Maybe I need to hire a cashier to ride with me.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

I see what you mean.


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Anyone use or know of a decent portable receipt printer?
> I'd like to hand each pax a paper receipt...
> for their convenience.
> 
> ...


I have an email from Uber stating that the Rider pays the Safe Ride fee. It doesn't appear that way, the way yr receipt calculates.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Ok you wrote this as I was writing! Yes I cab see that working a little better but I still can't see it being fast enough.


You folks are making me actually think this through! hehe...
You know, there's is actually a way to make this happen very fast.
The Uber developers API provides real time access to all of the user data (trip info - earnings) required.
It's the same API that Sherpashare uses to provide drivers with info on their website.
A developer cold fairly easily create an app that - after ending the trip - at the push of a button automatically gathered the info and sent the receipt to a printer (or sent it via txt to your own uber phone # - but I wouldn't do that... I would not want to make it easy for paxs to forward the receipt/txt to Uber)


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> I have an email from Uber stating that the Rider pays the Safe Ride fee. It doesn't appear that way, the way yr receipt calculates.


The minimum fare is less than what Uber claims it is. That is because the Real fare ($3.30 in this example) is added to the SRF to yield the total charge to the rider.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> I have an email from Uber stating that the Rider pays the Safe Ride fee. It doesn't appear that way, the way yr receipt calculates.


Feel free to word your receipt any way you want.
<smh>


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Feel free to word your receipt any way you want.
> <smh>


I meant it looks like the Driver is paying the Safe Ride fee. The Fare should only have UBERS 20% taken out. But more is being taken out of what the Driver should be making.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> I meant it looks like the Driver is paying the Safe Ride fee. The Fare should only have UBERS 20% taken out. But more is being taken out of what the Driver should be making.


It looks that way to you because Uber has brainwashed you into thinking that the 'fares' are higher than they really are. This is the reason they display the total of the fare plus the SRF on your device. This benefits Uber because it keeps the drivers from seeing how ridiculously low the fare really is, and so they (presumably) won't despair. Ha!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> I meant it looks like the Driver is paying the Safe Ride fee. The Fare should only have UBERS 20% taken out. But more is being taken out of what the Driver should be making.


Nope. See: https://uberpeople.net/threads/fare-vs-earnings-and-srf-flow-through.41301/


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> I meant it looks like the Driver is paying the Safe Ride fee. The Fare should only have UBERS 20% taken out. But more is being taken out of what the Driver should be making.


let's try to keep *this* thread on topic...
but your question/observation is worth discussing, so I started a new thread (on an often discussed topic) in the PAY section:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/fare-vs-earnings-and-srf-flow-through.41301/


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Einstein said:


> It looks that way to you because Uber has brainwashed you into thinking that the 'fares' are higher than they really are. This is the reason they display the total of the fare plus the SRF on your device. This benefits Uber because it keeps the drivers from seeing how ridiculously low the fare really is, and so they (presumably) won't despair. Ha!


My screen only has the Fare on it after I confirm Rider Drop off. No plus anything. I have .10- over $10 missing on ALL my Earnings. I WILL get what's owed to me plus.....


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

I've only had one person ask for one, I told him Uber does not provide us with the equipment to do so. I suggested using the Uber website.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Providing paper receipts is a complete waste of your money and time. The rider already gets an electronic one, and if given a paper one, many people will not care. 

I've never been asked for one and never been given one when riding in a cab. I don't discuss the price of the ride unless the rider brings it up.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Providing paper receipts is a complete waste of your money and time.


Read the thread. It's NOT about providing paper receipts.
And I'm not sure exactly who you are addressing when you advise what is a waste of "your money and time",
but after more than a year and 3,000 rides, I'm pretty good at determining what is and is not a waste of MY time and money.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Read the thread. It's NOT about providing paper receipts.
> And I'm not sure exactly who you are addressing when you advise what is a waste of "your money and time",
> but after more than a year and 3,000 rides, I'm pretty good at determining what is and is not a waste of MY time and money.


YOU should read the thread! The title is "portable receipt printer"- what would that be for, if not for printing paper receipts? Are there printers that don't use paper?

I'm addressing anyone with the sense to listen to my sound advice.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> YOU should read the thread! The title is "portable receipt printer"- what would that be for, if not for printing paper receipts? Are there printers that don't use paper?
> 
> I'm addressing anyone with the sense to listen to my sound advice.


The ideology behind it is not so uber users know how much they are paying for the fare. It is meant as a tool to teach the riders how much the drivers are actually making. So yes, you should read the thread so that you can get an understanding as to WHY these paper receipts were brought up.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> May, or may not help with drivers being paid more. If enough individuals hard receipts like above, more riders may start to tip. One thing is for certain, it would clear up the fact that drivers are getting rich over night working for uber(of course only individuals who receive one or those who were shown or talked about one would know).
> I don't knock the idea. Honestly, I believe if enough drivers were giving out receipts like this, it would have a much greater impact than the strike would imo.


I suppose you would have to be able to link it to your Uber account somehow or be able to type in your rider's total before they get out, which can be tricky.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> YOU should read the thread! The title is "portable receipt printer"- what would that be for, if not for printing paper receipts? Are there printers that don't use paper?
> I'm addressing anyone with the sense to listen to my sound advice.


If you had read the thread, you would know that I wrote the title and the original post.
I'm pretty sure I know its intent.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> YOU should read the thread! The title is "portable receipt printer"- what would that be for, if not for printing paper receipts? Are there printers that don't use paper?
> 
> I'm addressing anyone with the sense to listen to my sound advice.


3-d plastic printers


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Trebor said:


> There is no Uber without the driver.


hehe... but there WILL be!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> hehe... but there WILL be!


Yes, but Currently, "There is no Uber without the driver"

Anyways, have you thought about getting a portable picture printer and just using the screenshot, or even print directly from safari when it pops into your payment statement (which is usually right away) ?

Then, you can print directly from your phone.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Yes, but Currently, "There is no Uber without the driver"
> Anyways, have you thought about getting a portable picture printer and just using the screenshot, or even print directly from safari when it pops into your payment statement (which is usually right away) ?
> Then, you can print directly from your phone.


it's unlikely to be a practical thing to do - but of course it's possible.
There are very small, portable thermal printers available
(though I haven't seen a bluetooth/wireless one that is reasonably ppriced yet).

If I were to do this, I would not want a 'screenshot'. 
I would want control over what the receipt looks like 
(much like what I posted in the first post here).
If it's coming from me, I want it to look professional and I want to have control over the message it sends - balancing between 'info' and 'agenda'.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Just hand them a piece of paper that has the following written in pencil:
Thanks for the stars! Do you know any place I can spend them?


----------



## Sorian (Sep 18, 2015)

Interesting thought discussion.

I am by no means a software designer, but I do like using Tasker and some plugins from joaomgcd on Android.
There might be a way, combining apps and some trial and error, to make a secondary device keep a real-time log so the receipt could be printed fairly quickly.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

well, at $30.99 delivered,
I guess it's time to 'play'...


*Li-Ion reacharegable, Bluetooth, Wireless *
*Android Std 58mm Thermal Receipt Printer* ​
On a slow boat from China...
should arrive by Thanksgiving - if I'm lucky.


----------



## Hank Scoby (Oct 14, 2015)

Why should a pax care how much we/you make? Do you care what the drive-thru guy/girl at Micky D's makes? Do you tip them? How about the cashier at the grocery store? If I had one of these people complain to me about pay or work I'd tell them to talk to someone who cares.... and then tell them to get another job.

Seriously????


----------



## Uber Monkey (Oct 10, 2015)

Let me see if I understand your point:

You want to spend money on a receipt printer.
You want to take the time to enter this information for each ride.
You think that riders want to wait for you to print out a break down or the fare. It's really not a receipt.
You think that even seeing the breakdown will make a difference to the rider.
If I understand you correctly:

You are deluded
You have too much extra money
You have too much time on your hands.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Anyone use or know of a decent portable receipt printer?
> I'd like to hand each pax a paper receipt...
> for their convenience.
> 
> ...


Great idea, but it'll affect your bottom line even more.. Receipt paper is not cheap.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber Monkey said:


> Let me see if I understand your point


You don't.


> If I understand you correctly


You don't. 
but... congratulations on being another seeing the trees for the forest.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

AceManShow said:


> Great idea, but it'll affect your bottom line even more..


It might... but I doubt it. I currently receive tips equal to 20% of my weekly earnings.
For me, that means that if I can increase my tips by just 10%, 
the investment would return around $500/yr.


> Receipt paper is not cheap.


It's also not expensive (and I already have cases of the stuff from my business)
A $3.99 roll of 58mm thermal receipt paper is enough to print over 200 receipts
(and I can't imagine doing more than a few day) -as appropriate and as time permits).
That's around $.019/receipt - under 2 cents.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Hank Scoby said:


> Why should a pax care how much we/you make?


Why _SHOULD_ they care?
The answer to that is 'for a lot of reasons'.
Why _WOULD_ they care? 
Well, that's the crux of the issue I'd like to overcome.


----------



## netyang (Oct 21, 2015)

Great idea. I like it.


----------



## Hank Scoby (Oct 14, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Why _SHOULD_ they care?
> The answer to that is 'for a lot of reasons'.
> Why _WOULD_ they care?
> Well, that's the crux of the issue I'd like to overcome.


So - what are the reasons they "should" care? I've never talked to any customer (pax) in any type of job about my pay, and whether it was good or not..... I think it's unprofessional, and does nothing but alienate a pax and put them on the spot on an issue that really isn't their problem.

And why "would" they care? same thought process. They just want to get from point A to point B safely. So you're going to enlist pax to promote an idea that will raise the price they pay for the same service?

I sure don't get it.....


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Hank Scoby said:


> So - what are the reasons they "should" care? I've never talked to any customer (pax) in any type of job about my pay, and whether it was good or not..... I think it's unprofessional, and does nothing but alienate a pax and put them on the spot on an issue that really isn't their problem.
> 
> And why "would" they care? same thought process. They just want to get from point A to point B safely. So you're going to enlist pax to promote an idea that will raise the price they pay for the same service?


Nowhere in my description above have I ever said anything about enlisting a pax to do anything. What I have done is provide an example of how drivers might provide riders with the financial 'facts' of their ride. Many others here have floated other ideas to accomplish the same thing, from signs to brochures and newsletters, to suggestions on how to have a conversation. I'm searching for something more subtle, and more pointed.


> I sure don't get it.....


You're right, you don't. And that's cool.
Not everyone has the same social conscience - or even curiosity. We're all different.
My paxs nearly always ask me about driving Uber - and a significant number are interested in driving Uber part-time -
so they ask, and we talk.
Persoanlly, I care about how much the kid - or the senior - at McDonald's makes becuase they deserve to be able to live on the pay they receive instead of having to supplement what they make with social welfare benefits that we all have to pay for through taxes.
But like I said - that's just me.

But let me step back to the reason for my initial post - which really was meant to be just a thought - not something I was preparing to do.

I relaized after my first few hundred rides that many paxs still believed:
a) that tips are included in the fare
(thank you Uber for the misleading set-up instructions in the rider
app that leave riders with that false impresson)​b) all the news stories from two and three years ago about how much money drivers make.

These misconceptions, along with Uber's deliberate efforts to discourage gratuities, put me at odds with riders who ask about these things and are sometimes incredulous when I tell them the truth.

It's not often, but every now and then I have the opportunity at the end of the trip to let a rider know what portion of the fare they were charged actually ends up in my pocket. Most are shocked... especially on those min and just-above-min fare rides.

Thats' what had me thinking about all the ways users here in the forum have suggested communicating the need for tips, the low earnings from trips, etc. The original post in this thread was meant just to further that conversation. It was an idea born of wanting a way to communicate to curious riders what their drivers actually earn, how much Uber grabs, and how there is no tip included...
and to do so in a non-confrontational, unintimidating way (and non-humiliating for either of us way!).

That's all - food for thought.

But since all of the criticism and sarcasm posted by those who didn't get the whole 'food-for-thought' bit, I'm now thinking of testing the whole thing out.
<shrug>
We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Uber Monkey (Oct 10, 2015)

It's a hard subject to discuss with PAX.

If they ask about the subject, it can get really uncomfortable really fast.
If you bring it up, it would sound like begging for tips and you will most likely get a low rating.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber Monkey said:


> It's a hard subject to discuss with PAX.
> 
> If they ask about the subject, it can get really uncomfortable really fast.
> If you bring it up, it would sound like begging for tips and you will most likely get a low rating.


exactly.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

Is there any reason you couldn't end the trip, say 100 meters before you reach where your going to stop. 
It certainly won't make much of difference in what the total fare is.

Showing the SRF is a good idea. (reasons why better explained once I have answers to the following question)

When pax get their charges from Uber, is it a seperate receipt/statement or is it just charged directly to CC ?

Either way what details are included about their trip ?

Thanks.

[*YOU AND YOUR INFORMATION IS LIKE GOLD. WATCH FOR CLAIM JUMPERS!*]


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bobby Loblaw said:


> Either way what details are included about their trip ?


This is the info provided in an Uber Rider Receipt
------------------------------------------------------------
*FARE BREAKDOWN*

Base Fare 1.20
Distance 3.33
Time 1.52
*Subtotal $6.05*

Safe Rides Fee (?) *1.70*
*CHARGED* *$7.75*


----------



## Hank Scoby (Oct 14, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's all - food for thought.
> 
> But since all of the criticism and sarcasm posted by those who didn't get the whole 'food-for-thought' bit, I'm now thinking of testing the whole thing out.
> <shrug>
> We'll see how it goes.


Good luck with your socio-economic experiment.....


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Hank Scoby said:


> Good luck with your socio-economic experiment.....


thank you for your kind wishes


----------



## RGary (Sep 27, 2015)

I logged in JUST to reply. Honestly, no passenger is going to care what kind of money we make or don't make. It sucks yes, that we get shafted on a monthly basis and so on but seriously, it sounds like you are whining when you complain to the passengers about your pay woes. If I got in an Uber car and had to listen to the driver cry about this wages I would 1st ask "Why do you still work here?" and then probably give a low rating. I don't want to be badgered to a tip when I probably don't carry cash which is why Uber is such a good deal for me anyway. So you are going to make me feel bad about your pay, make me wait to "Prove" how much you're not getting paid and then make me feel bad I have no tip to offer you......low star rating for sure.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RGary said:


> I logged in JUST to reply. Honestly, no passenger is going to care what kind of money we make or don't make.


Maybe your passaengers don't - but a LOT of mine do - 
because so many:
SEE THEMSELVES AS 'FUTURE DRIVERS'
- with all of their friends telling them how much money they make driving Uber a few hours a week.


----------



## RGary (Sep 27, 2015)

You are crazy if you encourage more drivers. Too many as it is. It's like training your replacement. And anyone telling their friends that they can make money driving Uber is lying to their friends.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RGary said:


> You are crazy if you encourage more drivers. Too many as it is. It's like training your replacement. And anyone telling their friends that they can make money driving Uber is lying to their friends.


First, it's not the topic (but that's fine)
Second I'm not training 'new drivers'.
Third (and this is just a personal pet peeve)
I find it pretty funny that 'not-so-far-from-being-'new drivers' 
love to complain about 'new drivers'
as if they aren't new drivers themselves - 
or were a 'new' Uber driver not very long ago.

And I strongly suspect that driver's like that 
are also the ones who complain most vocally 
about 'entitled' riders -
AND complaining about pings from too far away.

Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## RGary (Sep 27, 2015)

Well, you don't know me, nor do you have any idea who or what I am or how long I have done anything. My point was that in many markets there are already too many drivers and not enough passengers to support the existing drivers. In those markets, once Uber saturates the area with drivers, they drop the rates to entice passengers. It's just stupid to encourage friends to drive for Uber when you yourself know that the "Benefits of Uber Driving" are not exactly correct.

All that said, if you want to waste time and money printing out a receipt to complain about your rate of pay, go for it. All I said was I would not be so inclined to care about it if I were simply a passenger. If they cared, they'd tip you without being begged for one.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RGary said:


> Well, you don't know me, nor do you have any idea who or what I am or how long I have done anything. My point was that in many markets there are already too many drivers and not enough passengers to support the existing drivers. In those markets, once Uber saturates the area with drivers, they drop the rates to entice passengers. It's just stupid to encourage friends to drive for Uber when you yourself know that the "Benefits of Uber Driving" are not exactly correct.


start a thread on the topic


> All that said, if you want to waste time and money printing out a receipt to complain about your rate of pay, go for it. .


Did you see anything in the receipt at the top pf this thread that complains about aything?
For all ou , I or anyone else knows, a pax may look at it (unlikley to begin with) and think - "wow, my driver made good money on my trip". What makes YOU think they would see it differently?


----------

